# Bubbles does the cutest thing!



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Okay, I just have to share- it's just too adorable. When we first got Bubbles and he was so frightened, I would go sit by his cage and sing to him. We kind of got in the habit of sitting with him right before bedtime and singing "Goodnight Sweetheart (well, it's time to go...)". He LOVES it. Now, when we turn off the lights and go to his cage, he waddles quickly up to his sleeping spot near where we sit. When we start singing, he slowly poofs his feathers, sleepily blinks his eyes, yawns, and starts to nod off. It's gotten hard to sing because we are trying not to giggle.

Last night, Alex and I started our little ritual as Bubbles fell asleep. Then Alex asked a question, and I answered it- we had a nice little mom- son moment in those quiet moments. That is, until we heard this sharp "Tff, Tff!" We looked up, and Bubbles is GLARING at us through the bars, and scolding us! He was SO mad that we were interrupting his lullaby!:lol: Lesson learned Bubbles- we can talk on our own time. Luckily, a few more verses and he was fast asleep:sleep1:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's really sweet!  
No doubt Bubbles is already used to the special bedtime ritual and there is no room for talking in between the lullaby! :nono:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is just precious! I love that Bubbles already expects his lullaby before bed (with no interruptions for talking please!).
He is just the cutest little guy ever!*


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh my! How adorable! 

Do you ever get tired of singing it?  I used to sing my younger brother to sleep, and it took a long time sometimes before he nodded off. Is it the same with budgie babies?


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Tia- no! That's part of what's so funny. I used to spend forever singing to my son when he was a baby. For Bubbles, it's like instant drowsiness! He waddles up, fluffs out, and his little eyes drift closed. We know now to sing through an extra verse, just to make sure he's good and asleep!

It's so fun seeing his little personality come out. He's so gentle, but we are seeing his boldness as his confidence grows. I was really excited he felt secure enough to scold us!:clap:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That is so adorable Leslie . It's so nice when we are able to capture these special moments! Sounds like Bubbles is very strict about what he expects with his bedtime routine. You cannot deviate!


----------



## Kittieful (Mar 10, 2016)

Too funny! My cat makes the same kind of noise when she's annoyed with us.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That is just adorable, I'm so smitten with your little guy  

I love that he just expects his sweet little sleep lullaby  What a cutie!


----------

